# Dory in Westwater at 4k cfs?



## uncheel527 (May 4, 2009)

im running westwater next week and my friend wants to bring his drift boat/dory. level is about 4000. anyone know if this is a good or bad idea? thanks.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Will it sink if it fills with water or flips? If so....I would say no......don't do it.:mrgreen:


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

I have been down with Dorys at that level. As long as you can row, do it.


----------



## Ron (Apr 21, 2004)

*Dory*

We saw a Dory down there last week when we were running it. He made it through ok. Don't know his skill level, but I know he didn't have floatation. I think if you run it right Sock would be the only trouble. Run it down the left as much as possible. Beautiful trip last week. Golden leaves, Eagles, down stream wind. On by 10:00 off by 4:00 with motor. Good times. ron.


----------



## tew (Oct 20, 2004)

I own a dory and have gone down Westy many times in it very fun. I agree with caverdan I would only go if the dory is encapsulated or has floatation. Having said that on my first trip down Westy in he dory I forgot to strap down my rear hatch and took the right hand sneak in skull with only one oar.


----------

